# OFFICIAL RESULTS THREAD



## DVINNY

Alabama AL 12-22-2006

Alaska AK 12-21-2006

Arizona AZ 12-20-2006

Arkansas AR 12-21-2006

California CA 1-31-2007

Colorado CO 1-18-2007

Connecticut CT

Delaware DE

Florida FL 12-23-2006

Georgia GA 12-28-2006

Hawaii HI

Idaho ID

Illinois IL

Indiana IN 12-23-2006

Iowa IA

Kansas KS 12-28-2006

Kentucky KY 12-21-2006

Louisiana LA 12-22-2006

Maine ME 12-29-2006

Maryland MD 1-2-2007

Massachusetts MA 1-16-2007

Michigan MI 12-26-2006

Minnesota MN 12-28-2006

Mississippi MS

Missouri MO 12-26-2006

Montana MT 12-21-2006

Nebraska NE

Nevada NV 12-30-2006

New Hampshire NH 12-30-2006

New Jersey NJ

New Mexico NM

New York NY 1-12-07-2006

North Carolina NC

North Dakota ND

Ohio OH 12-23-2006

Oklahoma OK

Oregon OR 1-11-2007

Pennsylvania PA 1-3-2007

Rhode Island RI

South Carolina SC

South Dakota SD 12-28-2006

Tennessee TN 1-5-2007

Texas TX 12-27-2006

Utah UT

Vermont VT

Virginia VA 1-4-2007

Washington WA

West Virginia WV 12-27-2006

Wisconsin WI 1-8-2007

Wyoming WY 1-4-2007

Commonwealth/Territory

American Samoa AS

District of Columbia DC

Federated States of Micronesia FM

Guam GU

Marshall Islands MH

Northern Mariana Islands MP 1-12-2007

Palau PW

Puerto Rico PR 1-18-2007

Virgin Islands VI

*If you passed, this is the thread to let everyone know.*

*This is also the thread that will determine who goes in the scrolling banner. Good luck to all as results come in. *

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all as well!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Is this only if you passed the Oct exam? :dunno:


----------



## DVINNY

NOPE, this thread is for all. You can let us know if you fail in here, but the October passing members only get on the banner


----------



## gogeman

I Passed!!! Arkansas - PE C.E. afternoon W.R. ass


----------



## DVINNY

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldnwhite

Congrats! :beerchug

Now I have to go through the extra excruciating wait that I know my results are sitting in my mailbox, but I'm not there to get them!

:ZZZ:


----------



## MEinNC

Congrats Gogeman! :congrats:

I would rather know that my results were in the mailbox then not know where they are. Stupid NC reults! ld timer:


----------



## goldnwhite

> Congrats Gogeman! :congrats:
> I would rather know that my results were in the mailbox then not know where they are. Stupid NC reults! ld timer:


That's true. I'm sorry for those that are unsure where the results are. I just hope it's good news for all and this wait turns out to be a joke.

rayers:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> Is this only if you passed the Oct exam? :dunno:


Actually, I meant what if you passed a previously administered exam. 

Might be a good time to remind folks about the 25 post entry ticket to the banner...


----------



## gclara

I took the exam in OH and I got the result in the mail today (I live in DE) from ELSES in SC. I passed (P.E. Environmental)! ass


----------



## DVINNY

congrats gclara!


----------



## whitley85

I passed!!!! CE geotech by the way. I can't believe it!!!!!!!


----------



## ARJ

Congrat's!!!!!!!! whitley!!!!! :congrats:


----------



## DVINNY

Excellent Idea.


----------



## north6633

Alaska results were in on the 21st......


----------



## Guest

I received my letter from ELSES today (Florida) ....

ass

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE

ass ass ass

:congrats:

Thank God!


----------



## DVINNY

You guys are both on! I hope it feels great


----------



## JRO

I received my ELSES letter today. I took the Environmental PE exam and add me to the scroller because ...........

ass


----------



## timmyutah

add me to the scroller!!

10th time..finally studied..and owe a lot to Testmasters....

i dont care how many times i took it...the best is the letter saying i passed.


----------



## TxKat

I just received my letter today from ELSES (Washington).....add me to the banner please cause I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!

ass :congrats: ass :congrats:

This is a GREAT Christmas present!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations to jregieng, scottiesei, MetroRAFB, TxKat, timmyutah, whitley85, JRO, pokadoros, clay1492, surya2630, Andy_ME and gogeman .

Side note to pokadoros, clay1492, surya2630, Andy_ME, gogeman; get posting quickly...you need 25 to be on banner.

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

By my count, there should be 13 passed on the vote. Someone hasn't voted.

Looks like posters here are blowing the percentages away compared to NCEES posted percentages.

Way to go!!!!!

:congrats: :beerchug


----------



## biggs3

checked online roster for AR yesterday, passed CE Transpo!


----------



## 3gorgesdam

Passed CE Structure - Just got the letter today Saturday - delayed mail due to snow but it came!! (Washington State)

:congrats: ass


----------



## tmckeon_PE

> checked online roster for AR yesterday, passed CE Transpo!


Congratulations biggs3!!!!!!!!!!!!

:congrats:...


----------



## tmckeon_PE

> Passed - Just got the letter today Saturday - delayed mail due to snow but it came!! (Washington State)
> :congrats: ass


Congratulations 3gorgesdam!!!!!!!!!!!!

:congrats:...


----------



## DVINNY

> I just received my letter today from ELSES (Washington).....add me to the banner please cause I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!
> ass :congrats: ass :congrats:
> 
> This is a GREAT Christmas present!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats, I'd say it'd be the best Christmas present :claps:


----------



## DVINNY

> Passed CE Structure - Just got the letter today Saturday - delayed mail due to snow but it came!! (Washington State)
> :congrats: ass


AWESOME!!!!!!!

SO glad to see you with that new smilie dancin' !!!! :claps:


----------



## DVINNY

I'm :wait


----------



## MetroRAFB

ass ass ass

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## tmckeon_PE

DVINNY, I hope and pray that you have made it as well. Seems like you are a level headed guy with a good heart. Would be hurt if you didn't make it this time around.

Stick with it and be as patient as you can. I feel for those that haven't gotten their results yet (for all of you guys still waiting, I really do feel for you...this is a hard thing).


----------



## tmckeon_PE

He (DVINNY) appears to be in West Virginia (why anyone would want to live that far north is difficult for a Florida man to understand). Still seems to be a decent man (must wear a lot of clothing or something j/k).


----------



## Mike

Congrat's to all of you who passed. I am still waiting for mine. :claps: :claps: :claps:


----------



## Mike

CONGRAT'S TO:

whitley85

jregieng

tmckeon

timmyutah

scottiesei

TxKat

3gorgesdam

MetroRAFB

for passing the PE!! :congrats: :???: :congrats:


----------



## jfusilloPE

Congrats to all so far....I'm still waiting for PA results (they usually come a week after after Ohio, so hopefully they'll be in by the New Year)!

:claps: :congrats:


----------



## clay1492

ass

The first thread says that AL received results on 12/21/06, but all of my friends and I did not receive ours until the 12/22/06. I don't know anyone in AL that received it on the 21st. It probably does not matter, but I wanted to provide my scenario.

Again, thanks for all of the good info and suggestions. Good luck to all of you guys that have not heard.

Merry Christmas,

Clay

:congrats:


----------



## cement

congrats clay 1492! :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## petermcc

Congrats to all......what a wonderful Christmas gift

Merry Christmas

:congrats: :wait


----------



## DVINNY

> ass
> The first thread says that AL received results on 12/21/06, but all of my friends and I did not receive ours until the 12/22/06. I don't know anyone in AL that received it on the 21st. It probably does not matter, but I wanted to provide my scenario.
> 
> Again, thanks for all of the good info and suggestions. Good luck to all of you guys that have not heard.
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> 
> Clay
> 
> :congrats:


Congrats, and I'll make the change on the date unless someone else comes with an earlier date. Thanks, and

CONGRATS AGAIN!!!!!! :congrats:


----------



## Hill William

CONGRATS everbody.

Now go have a Merry Christmas


----------



## cement

> CONGRATS everbody.
> Now go have a Merry Christmas


^^^ good advice that. Fed Ex may deliver today, but not the US mail. so go have a merry everyone! :congrats:


----------



## DVINNY

> He (DVINNY) appears to be in West Virginia (why anyone would want to live that far north is difficult for a Florida man to understand). Still seems to be a decent man (must wear a lot of clothing or something j/k).


I'll take hurricane free West Virginia anyday!!

LOL.

I wish I were in Florida many many times, believe me. :beerchug

But, it is nice here in good ole' :WV


----------



## cdhanners

Just wanted to say CONGRATS to all of those who have pessed, and welcome to "PEhood" It's a great feeling I know, and it will only get better from here.


----------



## ARJ

Congrat's to all who have passed-- :claps:

To all who didn't this time. Hang in there.

To those of us who are still waiting "oldtimer" --stay positive.


----------



## McEngr

> Congrat's to all who have passed-- :claps: To all who didn't this time. Hang in there.
> 
> To those of us who are still waiting "oldtimer" --stay positive.


Still trying to stay positive... I can't celebrate the Holidays as easily because I'm still waiting...

Congrats JR... I knew you'd pass. Scottiesei and others, way to go!


----------



## ARJ

> Congrat's to all who have passed-- :claps: To all who didn't this time. Hang in there.
> 
> To those of us who are still waiting  "oldtimer" --stay positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to stay positive... I can't celebrate the Holidays as easily because I'm still waiting...
> 
> Congrats JR... I knew you'd pass. Scottiesei and others, way to go!
Click to expand...

McEngr,

Don't sweat it dude. I know you passed. :congrats:


----------



## SFME

Congrats to all that passed!

:congrats:

:claps:

I will hopefully be joining you all in a month or so. rayers:

Keep on truckin' to those that did not pass _this_ time.

:???:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ Forget truckin', keep on :study is more like it.


----------



## Dleg

Congrats to all who have passed!

For my fellow Environmental teste-es (jregieng, JRO, gclara), an extra special congratulations!

:congrats:

(I sure hope that doesn't make me the one in four who doesn't pass)

:wait


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm an Envl licensee!

W00t! We need more around here.

:resp


----------



## Dark_Knight

Quiet today. Tomorrow will wake up again, maybe. I bet this was a long day for the ones :wait


----------



## goldnwhite

Kentucky

Oct. '06

Mechanical - Thermal &amp; Fluids Afternoon

Passed

Date on Letter: Dec 20, 2006

Mailed: Dec 21, 2006

KY website was updated continuously when scores were received.


----------



## JRO

> For my fellow Environmental teste-es (jregieng, JRO, gclara), an extra special congratulations!  :congrats:
> 
> (I sure hope that doesn't make me the one in four who doesn't pass)
> 
> :wait


Maybe today will be The day......


----------



## apk71

Congrats to all who have passed!! I'm still patiently waiting for SD's results.

:congrats:


----------



## DVINNY

> KentuckyOct. '06
> 
> Mechanical - Thermal &amp; Fluids Afternoon
> 
> Passed
> 
> Date on Letter: Dec 20, 2006
> 
> Mailed: Dec 21, 2006
> 
> KY website was updated continuously when scores were received.


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! :claps: :congrats:


----------



## jrsc

:wait in WI. I hope I pass this time. :blink:


----------



## frazil

Congratulations everyone that passed!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## singlespeed

I honestly didn't think I would be saying this, but I ass

MI results in my :mail: 12/26/06


----------



## Viper

I just got my results in the mail today (12/26) for Missouri... and I passed! Good luck to the rest of you, I hope your results come in soon.


----------



## Bminer

Sweet PE passing action, Viper. :congrats: Finally got my mail ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## singlespeed

:congrats: bminor

That's good news to come home to.


----------



## n2h20

ass

FL - Civil W.R. - First try!!!

Unfortunately I didn?t find this website until after I took the exam, however, this website got me through the difficult wait for results. This is my first post but I monitored this website almost daily over the past two months. I wanted to thank all of you that run the website and those who do post regularly because your valuable information and much need humor got me through the waiting period. Thanks again from one of your ?silent? members.


----------



## Andy_ME

Arkansas

Mechanical Engineer - Machine Design Depth

ass the PE exam!

:claps: Congrats to all who passed. Sorry to those who did not. Keep trying!


----------



## kevo_55

Congrats to everyone who has passed. :claps: :claps:

I'm still waiting for my SE2 in MN.


----------



## Max Power

ass

Civil/Struct. - NC - First time

:drunk: :w00t: :cig: ;guns;


----------



## DVINNY

Congrats MAX!!!!!!!


----------



## screw

ass - Michigan


----------



## TxStructural

Texas. Structural I, passed on 2nd attempt (68 on 1st try).


----------



## singlespeed

Congrates Screw &amp; TxStructural!!! :w00t:

Screw - which test and where in MI? (EE-Power &amp; Howell for me)


----------



## Mike1144

ass

Took 3 times... 61, 66, and finally 71! Notice a pattern?


----------



## DVINNY

Congrats Mike1144!!!! I put you up on the banner as soon as I saw it!

and to Andy_ME and Screw &amp; TxStructural

(to anyone else, if I have missed you for the banner, PM me and let me know or post it here, I've been trying to catch every post)


----------



## Andy_ME

Hey DVINNY,

Can you put me on the banner? ass 

Thanks


----------



## Eric_TX

Add me to the banner because ass

:w00t:

TX still hasn't posted a link on their homepage! Big props to TXStructural for providing a link to the result page!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric_TX

by the way,

I took mechanical, in texas, HVAC afternoon section, used "the other board" MERM and practice problems.

"the other board" stuff was GREAT for the morning. Worthless for the HVAC section.

If you have worked in HVAC for 4 years and bring all of your ASHRAE books, you don't really need to study for hte afternoon.

Passed on the first try with an 88


----------



## DVINNY

Sure thing!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmquadrunner

FYI: Passed the Civil Exam, Texas. 88% First try. Congrats to everyone else who passed!!!


----------



## SFME

Mike1144 and jmquadrunner,

How do you know your scores? I was under the impression that you do not receive the score when you pass. Are there some states that still give the score for a passing exam?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

> Mike1144 and jmquadrunner,
> How do you know your scores? I was under the impression that you do not receive the score when you pass. Are there some states that still give the score for a passing exam?


You know Texas.... Gotta be different. I think Texas and maybe a couple others still report scores. For the most part though, I think everyone else reports only Pass/Fail


----------



## jmquadrunner

> Mike1144 and jmquadrunner,
> How do you know your scores? I was under the impression that you do not receive the score when you pass. Are there some states that still give the score for a passing exam?


Texas requested the scores from NCEES and got them apparently. I was surprised that they actually did. Maybe that is why Texas took a bit linger than some states.


----------



## petermcc

VT results are in....

ass

Scottie and I have proved the SE1 is passable!

Thanks to all who were supportive :+1:


----------



## DVINNY

congrats peter!!!! You're on the banner!


----------



## apk71

I passed the Mechanical PE, HVAC Depth in South Dakota!! Sweetness!!

ass


----------



## screw

Singlespeed - Industrial, Warren...

: USA :


----------



## GTScott

From the GA website...goog googly oogly, I passed!


----------



## Wolverine

DOUBLE OOOGly-mooogly!! ass What were they thinking? I could NOT NOT NOT have passed. It's simply inconceivable.


----------



## ILvTigers

I did it! ass


----------



## GCracker

ass ass :congrats:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> VT results are in....
> 
> ass
> 
> Scottie and I have proved the SE1 is passable!
> 
> Thanks to all who were supportive :+1:


Congrats!!! :congrats: :woot: :???:

I recommend another celebratory VSPE meeting at Long Trail real soon!


----------



## DVINNY

Congrats to you four, I just got home about half hour ago, sorry it took awhile, but YOUR ON THE BANNER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Glad you finally got around to doing your job DVINNY (j/k).

Congrats to those that have passed...do well in your future work and don't make the engineering profession a disgrace (I have met a few PE persons that didn't know there @!#$#@ from a hole in the wall). Even a Major in engineering argued with me on a subject that I knew well and proved to me that he wasn't (and still isn't) doing good engineering...SJRWMD persons).

Use that ability well and enjoy that feeling of having passed. I will do that too. It is wonderful that God has granted us that ability.

:true:


----------



## singlespeed

:congrats: to all the latest who have posted here. What a sweeeet feeling, isn't it


----------



## apk71

South Dakota results received 12-28-06, certificate was also received.


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Getting more difficult to keep up with all that passed.

Congrats to all!!!!

Way to go!!!! After all that effort, it is a relief and a joy. Celebrate. You have earned it.

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:

:thumbsup: - - :thumbsup: - - :thumbsup: - - :thumbsup:


----------



## jfusilloPE

Still no *EES* states yet.... :angry:

Maybe we'll know by the April exam!


----------



## MetroRAFB

> by the way,
> I took mechanical, in texas, HVAC afternoon section, used "the other board" MERM and practice problems.
> 
> "the other board" stuff was GREAT for the morning. Worthless for the HVAC section.
> 
> If you have worked in HVAC for 4 years and bring all of your ASHRAE books, you don't really need to study for hte afternoon.
> 
> Passed on the first try with an 88


Agreed, "the other board" won't help you a whole lot in the afternoon. I don't do HVAC at work and I passed anyway though.


----------



## pokadoros

Congratulations to:

whitley85

jregieng

Andy_ME

ILvTigers

tmckeon

timmyutah

Eric_TX

GCracker

scottiesei

TxKat

traffic

3gorgesdam

RoadGuy

Viper

petermcc

MetroRAFB

Max Power

apk71

goldnwhite

MEinNC

GTScott

singlespeed

Mike1144

Wolverine

for passing the PE!!

:wait


----------



## zoom

ass from Ohio


----------



## DVINNY

Congrats zoom!


----------



## McEngr

I passed! McEngr is now Mc_PE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug :???: :???: :???:


----------



## ARJ

Congrat's McEngr!!! :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats:

Never doubted you for a second.


----------



## McEngr

Thanks ARJ!


----------



## DVINNY

McAWESOME now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad to hear it!!!!!!!


----------



## kevo_55

Congrats everyone!! :claps: :beerchug :w00t:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Thought we had 45 passed.


----------



## tmckeon_PE

McEngr, I mean McPE, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! :claps:

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## petermcc

:beerchug Congrates McPE

:congrats:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

McW00t!

:+1:


----------



## McEngr

McThanks everyone! I have to say that this is a great support group. I'm gonna do my best to pay it forward because it's tough to face the milestone alone.

McPeace and avoid Mickey D's for New Years!


----------



## frazil

ass

YAHoooooo!


----------



## Dark Knight

Congrats frazil and McEng...Well deserved

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

Party time... :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:


----------



## kevo_55

Minnesota results came in the mail for the Twin Cities today.

Unfortunately I did not pass the Structural II exam. The funny thing was that I did bad in wood/masonry, and concrete but good in steel and general analysis. I totally thought it went the other way. :dunno:

Oh well, it looks like I'll need a few more of these encil: encil: , and get some more of this once I get my books from work. :tone:


----------



## geargrinder

ass

Civil-WR Nevada

3rd time was the charm. 68,68, Pass.


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations geargrinder!!!! Way to stick with it!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## DVINNY

Congrats to both!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

We got people passing left and right around here!!!

:???: :read: :beerchug :resp pi: encil:


----------



## soccerPE

ass

Hi all, lone time reader...just registered today to tell everyone Hawaii PE results are in. Sent from the Hawaii Board on 12/29. I passed the Civil WR part.

Good luck to the rest of you Hawaiians out there!

:true:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations soccerPE!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## Mike

Congrat's to all who passed.

:congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Do we have an Hawaii thread going? If not, soccerPE please start one.


----------



## soccerPE

I can't, I'm new so it's not allowed.

:brick:

(always loved this one.)


----------



## DVINNY

In order to slow down the spammers, we don't allow anyone to start a new thread until they have a whopping 2 posts. This just started a couple of days ago. Sorry about the inconvienence (sp?)


----------



## teda

Congratulations to all who passed!


----------



## vettehemi

Passed - PE Mech, Nevada.

Bryan.

Yes, and congrats to all those that passed!


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations vettehemi!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Congrats to the new PE's on the board!

:beerchug :woot:


----------



## petermcc

:beerchug beer....I am there!!

:congrats:

no more stupid encil:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

that pencil icon should be blue, to reflect the latest test...


----------



## Frontier05

> DOUBLE OOOGly-mooogly!! ass What were they thinking? I could NOT NOT NOT have passed. It's simply inconceivable.


Hey Wolverine, congrats on passing man! That was a pretty hard test.

Congrats to all who passed.

:drive:


----------



## Frontier05

I was thinking the test would return similar to last year in FL - approx 28-29th. While on vacation in another state, I read this board (12-24) to learn letters were already mailed out and received. I could not find out any other way then waiting it out for the letter. I did notice on the ncees website, electrical shows a 23% pass rate for repeat takers so that got me thinking dispite feeling good about the test. I just got home and .... whewwwwwwwwww

:congrats: ass :congrats:


----------



## DVINNY

AWESOME Frontier05!!!!!!!!!

Congrats, and to the banner you go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations Frontier05!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## MAPE2B

:claps: :claps: Congrats to all of you who passed. :congrats:

:wait in MA


----------



## purduegrad

indiana results, 12/23 for most, but 12/29 for me, my parents live in the northern half of the state, results take a while to get there.


----------



## Blu1913

P

A

S

S

E

D

:???: :???: :???: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug


----------



## snickerd3

I Passed!!

Illinois

Chemical

Checked online Today 1/2...website has it dated 12/29/06

 ass :beerchug


----------



## petergibbons

Congrats everyone!!! :congrats:


----------



## DVINNY

Congrats to both!!!!!!!


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations vijayakumark!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

Congratulations Blu1913!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations ramice!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

Congratulations snickerd3!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## lovelandtx

Been monitoring the boards for a while, never posted until now.....I PASSED!

ass


----------



## DVINNY

WAY TO GO lovelandtx!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jd_chi02

According to the website ... I didn't make the cut in Illinois. :wtf:


----------



## Fudgey

Neither did I.

 :duhh:

I want to see if I was close. Did the diagnostics come in the mail today? I can't check until I get out of work.

I'm not sure I got it in me to try again if I really blew it.


----------



## Sschell

Congrats all!!! :???: :???: :woot: :congrats: :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug :congrats: :+1: :???: :???: :cig:


----------



## cbuxton

Someone should update the official results. Maryland was posted on the website today. Thanks.

ass


----------



## djbaker77

Just called the Wyoming Board. Results were mailed this morning (1/2/07).......stay tuned.


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations lovelandtx!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

Congratulations cbuxton!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## frazil

Congratulations new PEs!

New Hampshire results came in on 12/30/06.


----------



## pokadoros

Congratulations to those who passed! Jan 2 and no results in Virginia. :wait


----------



## Spike2780

Hey, I'm new here but was reading all the posts in the interminable wait for my results. You guys really helped the wait. Good news! ass

Mechanical, Machine Design Depth

*PA Results are out 1/3/07*


----------



## Art

throw me up on the banner!

I passed!

PASSED!!!!!


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations MattC!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

Congratulations Art!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## jfusilloPE

> throw me up on the banner!
> I passed!
> 
> PASSED!!!!!


3 1/2 more hours and I can check the mail....hopefully it ends in a

ass


----------



## Road Guy

throw me up in the banner .... _Please_...

:jk:


----------



## DVINNY

> throw me up on the banner!
> I passed!
> 
> PASSED!!!!!


You got it!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats :congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Hey, jfusillo

Your not aloud to use that smilie until you get the result.

:banhim:


----------



## NCcarguy

> Hey, jfusillo
> Your not aloud to use that smilie until you get the result.
> 
> :banhim:


That's like celebrating a touchdown beginning at the 20 yard line....I agree.... :banhim: :banhim: :banhim:

Actually......Hope you passed! keep us posted!


----------



## jfusilloPE

> Hey, jfusillo
> Your not aloud to use that smilie until you get the result.
> 
> :banhim:


But I just wanted to see how it felt to hit that button.

I'm down to an hour and a half, but with my luck, it won't come until tomorrow!


----------



## teda

I passed PE-Civil!!!!!!!!!

State: NV

Depth: Structural

Thanks to all the friends here!!!!! ass ass ass


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations teda!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## DVINNY

CONGRATS teda!!!!!


----------



## jfusilloPE

ass ass ass

I can finally use that.....

fourth time was the charm, PE Civil/WR in Pennsylvania


----------



## NCcarguy

> ass ass ass
> I can finally use that.....
> 
> fourth time was the charm, PE Civil/WR in Pennsylvania


A forth timer!!!!! CONGRATS!

AND I now have HOPE!


----------



## Monk

:congrats: I passed. PE - Civil Transportation - PA - 2nd try ass


----------



## ktulu

> ass  ass  ass
> I can finally use that.....
> 
> fourth time was the charm, PE Civil/WR in Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> 
> A forth timer!!!!! CONGRATS!
> 
> AND I now have HOPE!
Click to expand...

NC-

You got enough hope for a fellow fourth timer????

ktulu


----------



## DVINNY

Same here, we need a 4 timer thread of our own. LOL.

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfusilloPE

> ass  ass  ass
> I can finally use that.....
> 
> fourth time was the charm, PE Civil/WR in Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> 
> A forth timer!!!!! CONGRATS!
> 
> AND I now have HOPE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NC-
> 
> You got enough hope for a fellow fourth timer????
> 
> ktulu
Click to expand...

I still have enough hope for everyone!!!!


----------



## cement

congrats guys!

from a fellow 4th timer! (3 times in the early 90's, passed on 4th try last april)

don't give up hope!


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations jfusillo!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

Congratulations Monk!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## lovelandtx

Please, please add me to the banner! Thanks for all your support!

ass

:bow:

Congratulations to everyone who passed.

:congrats:


----------



## Mike

Well, finally. I got it.

State: Nevada

P.E. Civil

Depth :STRUCTURAL

First Try !!

ass ass ass

:congrats:

Thank you all fellow engineers, here.


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations Mike!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## Mike

Now let me go find a thread if any body is discussing about the SE1 exam.

Thanks for your encouraging words tmc.


----------



## DVINNY

Congrats to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike, here's the Structural Section of the forum

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=12

Congrats again!


----------



## DVINNY

[SIZE=21pt]HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## MetroRAFB

> Please change my login name to SapperPE and add me to the banner.
> CE WR 2nd attempt, 3 JAN 07, VA


: USA : : USA : : USA :

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Sapper, that's great news! Now you won't have the damn test hanging over your head while you're deployed! Sweet!!!!

:congrats: :congrats: :beerchug


----------



## pokadoros

Please update Virginia as of Jan 3 2006

Congratulations to all new VA PE's. This board is great. I had many friends that supported me while waiting for the results. I am planning to stay longer on the forum. I checked the

http://dpor.virginia.gov/regulantlookup/se...FTOKEN=93672084

and I passed. Civil Transportation

Thank you all!

ass ass ass ass

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations sapperPE!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

Congratulations pokadoros!!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## SFME

Glad to hear it Sapper and pokadoros!!! :congrats: :beerchug :claps:


----------



## rckymtndg

So, who all has results and who else is waiting? Colorado says they aren't mailing theirs until the 19th so we may be the last state next to California.


----------



## K8NY

30 States have recieved results, by my count, not that I am obsessing.

New York is not one of them. :wait

First time poster- fourth time taker-


----------



## DVINNY

Welcome K8


----------



## ferryg

ass

Civil WR - Thanks to all of you who gave me encouragement and support, and to help any technical questions that came up during my preparation.

Thanks again

:bow:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations ferryg!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## DVINNY

Good for you ferryg, that rocks! :congrats:


----------



## Monk

> ass
> Civil WR - Thanks to all of you who gave me encouragement and support, and to help any technical questions that came up during my preparation.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> :bow:


Congratulation Graham! :claps: Dr Garson would be proud of you! : USA :


----------



## MetroRAFB

Congrats ferryg!!!! I suspect the blaster and maybe the rocket backpack might have helped your chances.



:congrats: :congrats: :beerchug


----------



## nesxPE

Add 12-28-06 to the list of dates for when Minnesota results were mailed out!!


----------



## geopm

> 30 States have recieved results, by my count, not that I am obsessing.
> New York is not one of them. :wait
> 
> First time poster- fourth time taker-





> Called Castle today for NY results; they said they are in the process of mailing the results. Whatever that means. Good luck! Congratulations to all those who have passed so far.


----------



## lavadave

ass ass ass

I'm just glad that I'll never have to take that godforsaken exam again!

By the way Delaware is in, so add it to the list.


----------



## MetroRAFB

> ass ass ass
> I'm just glad that I'll never have to take that godforsaken exam again!
> 
> By the way Delaware is in, so add it to the list.


Congrats!!!!!

:congrats: :congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations lavadave!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## K8NY

thanks Geopm.

We received the results last year on Jan 9th.

That's when my husband recieved the thin envelope and I got the thick envelope.

PS you really want the thin envelope.

Good Luck.

:wait


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I despised Castle Worldwide. I grew up in NY and took the FE there. They were just slow and incompetent.

They also had hall monitors at the exam site enforcing prescribed routes to the bathrooms. :angry:

Like I'm just gonna wander off and explore the vast depths of the testing site while the clock ticks away.

Where did you take the exam? The closest site to me was West Point. The search of my car at the gate and a thousand cadets in uniform taking the test with like 12 civilians really made it so much more of a relaxing experience.


----------



## lmizerka

I passed - PE ChE Virginia. ass


----------



## K8NY

West Point was not an option, it would have been closer. I live in Poughkeepsie, but we do alot of work at the point.

I had to go to Albany. In april it is at the Egg, in Empire Plaza. In October it is at a hotel- with a bar.

When my husband and I took it October '05, we stayed the extra night :drunk:

When I took it by myself, I could not wait to get the flux out of there.


----------



## K8NY

Congratulations- Imizerka

:congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations Imizerk!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> West Point was not an option, it would have been closer. I live in Poughkeepsie, but we do alot of work at the point.
> I had to go to Albany. In april it is at the Egg, in Empire Plaza. In October it is at a hotel- with a bar.


I grew up in Mahopac, so we were pretty much neighbors. I used to hang out at the underage bars in PK a lot when I was in college.

I've seen that egg place in Albany. It looks surreal.

I think if I took the PE in Albany, I'd go to that pump station brewery afterwards. That place was sweet and engineering related.


----------



## geopm

> West Point was not an option, it would have been closer.  I live in Poughkeepsie, but we do alot of work at the point.
> I had to go to Albany.  In april it is at the Egg, in Empire Plaza.  In October it is at a hotel- with a bar.
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in Mahopac, so we were pretty much neighbors. I used to hang out at the underage bars in PK a lot when I was in college.
> 
> I've seen that egg place in Albany. It looks surreal.
> 
> I think if I took the PE in Albany, I'd go to that pump station brewery afterwards. That place was sweet and engineering related.
Click to expand...

I live and work in the City, so I took it at Pratt College in Brooklyn. I took a car service there. The guards to the school were really strict and wouldn't let the car drive up to the door. I begged, so they let me through. Thank goodness b/c I had two big luggages with me (I didn't have those roller thingies).

I'm obsessing about getting this envelope. It's not really that I want to know, it's more of I want to have it so when I decide I'm ready to find out, I can open it. Crazy reasoning, I know. Everytime I think about it, I feel like throwing up.

GOOD LUCK!!! I hope we pass.


----------



## Art

congrats to all who passed and hang tough for those who did not...

and you did not 'fail' ...you did not pass, there _is_ a difference...failures don't even attempt to pass, you did, and will prevail...

our 82% passing rate is amazing, pretty high percentile here, bodes well for those retaking the test


----------



## K8NY

geopm,

alot of people up in Albany are from the city. they say the hassel to get to brooklyn on test day is too much to handle.

Just got home a little bit ago, no envelope- thick or thin.


----------



## K8NY

VTenviro,

where did you go to college? New Paltz?

Have you been back in a while, all these small towns are changing.

Urban crawl, has broken into a bit of a sprint since 9/11.

bought our house in '97 could sellit now 2.5 times what we spent in a minute.

But could not aford to live any where else, heck we are almost paid for now. :jacked:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

K8NY -

I went to Manhattan College. Worked in Pawling for a few years right outta school.

Real estate was blowing up then. 5-10 subdivisions going up at any time.

My old man is a real estate agent. Knowing how many people were expanding into Dutchess, I really encouraged him to get his foot in there.

Amenia, Hopewell, Beekman, etc.

Can't believe they are growing like they are.

Anyway, like you said, :jacked:

I'd be happy to PM about it more though.


----------



## ski bum

did I pass? I do not know. Why? I live in New Mexico -- the third world! :wait


----------



## ferryg

> ass
> Civil WR - Thanks to all of you who gave me encouragement and support, and to help any technical questions that came up during my preparation.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> :bow:


Yes...I feel that encasing the exam proctor in a block of carbonite and selling him to Jaba the Hutt significantly increased my chances of passing. But that's just one man's opinion.


----------



## ferryg

> I passed - PE ChE Virginia. ass


Congratulations :beerchug


----------



## ktulu

Congratulations to all that have passed. Homeruns in their first at bat is something...

but for me, I'm going for the cycle...single, double, triple, ...you guesesd it - homerun in my fourth at bat...

But, at least I'm going to touch home plate....

ktulu


----------



## DVINNY

> But, at least I'm going to touch home plate....


that's all the matters man, the score will be the same. 1 run. :thumbsup:


----------



## chaosiscash

ass EE-Power, in TN.

I'm pumped. Thanks for helping me stick out the wait. I'll be around. Congrats to all those who passed and for those who didn't, stick with it.

Chaos


----------



## ferryg

> ass EE-Power, in TN.
> I'm pumped. Thanks for helping me stick out the wait. I'll be around. Congrats to all those who passed and for those who didn't, stick with it.
> 
> Chaos


: USA : Congrats to you


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> But, at least I'm going to touch home plate....


Is that what the kids are calling it these days? :dunno:


----------



## JohnNevets

Wisconsin results are in, and ass The wait was awful, but I'm glad this came on a weekend, because now I don't have to wait to start :congrats: like a rock star :drunk: :beerchug

For the record this was for ME, Machine Design depth.

Even though I just recently registered for this site, I've been Lurking for the last 6+ months, and have had so much fun, I plan to stick around, at least through the April tests. Thanks all for the lite atmosphere and great knowledge (none of which has been less filling)  .

Have fun all,

John


----------



## Frontier05

> congrats to all who passed and hang tough for those who did not...
> and you did not 'fail' ...you did not pass, there _is_ a difference...failures don't even attempt to pass, you did, and will prevail...
> 
> our 82% passing rate is amazing, pretty high percentile here, bodes well for those retaking the test


:+1:

I was noticing that as well ---- 80+% pass rate from those here is pretty good.

I got that "only 1 point away from passing fail notice" quite a few times before and know the discoragement so I agree to not give up if the test wasn't passed this time around.

Congrats to all who passed it!!!!! For those who didn't pass this time, hang in there, don't give up and nail it next round!!!


----------



## tmckeon_PE

How many members did we have that were going to take the exam in October? How many new members were added after October? What I am getting at, is did all that didn't pass may not have voted. Might be a bit skewed and I would like to know what the real number/percentage is.


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations:

whitley85

jregieng

Andy_ME

ILvTigers

snickerd3

ferryg

tmckeon

timmyutah

Eric_TX

GCracker

MattC

lavadave

scottiesei

TxKat

traffic

McEngr

Art

chaosiscash

3gorgesdam

RoadGuy

Viper

petermcc

teda

MetroRAFB

Max Power

apk71

frazil

jfusillo

goldnwhite

MEinNC

GTScott

Frontier05

SapperPE

singlespeed

Mike1144

Wolverine

Blu1913

Pokadoros !

!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!

:+1: :thumbsup:  

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## grover

> I was noticing that as well ----  80+% pass rate from those here is pretty good.


I don't think it's a coincidence. People who are motivated enough to study their asses off and follow FE/PE exam forums before and after tests, etc, are far more likely to take the test seriously and walk into it with better preparation. Right off the bat, we're culling out everyone who walks into it cold, expecting to pass on their merits alone, or perhaps was just "too busy" and never got around to proper studying. I'd expect a higher pass rate here than in the general test-taking population.


----------



## Art

> I was noticing that as well ----? 80+% pass rate from those here is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a coincidence. People who are motivated enough to study their asses off and follow FE/PE exam forums before and after tests, etc, are far more likely to take the test seriously and walk into it with better preparation. Right off the bat, we're culling out everyone who walks into it cold, expecting to pass on their merits alone, or perhaps was just "too busy" and never got around to proper studying. I'd expect a higher pass rate here than in the general test-taking population.
Click to expand...

I agree, people come here looking for study material, advice, hints...it's a motivated group...


----------



## ski bum

I passed New Mexico PE Electrical !  ass


----------



## MetroRAFB

> I passed New Mexico PE Electrical !  ass


Congrats!!

:congrats: :congrats: :beerchug


----------



## ktulu

> I passed New Mexico PE Electrical !  ass


Congrats, ski.....Good job!

ktulu


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations ski bum!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## jrsc

Wisconsin Results Are IN!!!! 1-8-06 but I still have to sit through the afternoon at work before I can go home as see if I passed. :wait


----------



## DVINNY

Somebody PM'd me about the banner, but I deleted it. ???


----------



## Fudgey




----------



## DVINNY

That just made my day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rotfl:

:lmao:

:rotflmao


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Is that you Fudgey?


----------



## Rick41

Just got a phone call from home.

CT results are in....I passed! ass


----------



## MetroRAFB

Maybe the name "Fudgey" refers to his complexion?

Killer burger, that could probably feed my family of 6 for the better part of a week.


----------



## K8NY

Congrats Rick 41 :congrats: :congrats:

Come on NY :wait


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Congrats Rick :???: :beerchug

Metro - That thing could feed a small county for a week!


----------



## MetroRAFB

> Congrats Rick :???: :beerchug
> Metro - That thing could feed a small county for a week!


I suspect Fudgey's interest in the photo is what would be produced by Mr. Scooby Doo Helmet a few hours after consuming the beast.

:ass:


----------



## MetroRAFB

Damn! That's not Scooby Doo after all!


----------



## bohnsai78

I PASSED!!!

Wisconsin - Civil Engineering, Water Resources

WOO HOOO!!!

Now I know what people mean when they say they were confident when they left the exam but not at all by the time the results come........sheeeesh.

:beerchug

:congrats: :???: :congrats:


----------



## vipinjk

ass

Thanks to all for keeping this forum so useful. I cleared my PE environmental and I am 100% sure that I could have never 70 marks out of 100 as my raw score. So guys chill out and just prepare. I think I might have just managed to get 60 marks out of 100 as my raw score. If someone needs help with PE environmental, please feel free to email me.

Vk


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> I suspect Fudgey's interest in the photo is what would be produced by Mr. Scooby Doo Helmet a few hours after consuming the beast.


I think that dude might eat the scooby do helmet. :blink:


----------



## DVINNY

> I PASSED!!!
> Wisconsin - Civil Engineering, Water Resources
> 
> WOO HOOO!!!
> 
> Now I know what people mean when they say they were confident when they left the exam but not at all by the time the results come........sheeeesh.
> 
> :beerchug
> 
> :congrats: :???: :congrats:


HECK YEAH!!! TO the banner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY

> Just got a phone call from home.
> CT results are in....I passed! ass


 SWEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!!! :claps:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> ass Thanks to all for keeping this forum so useful. I cleared my PE environmental and I am 100% sure that I could have never 70 marks out of 100 as my raw score. So guys chill out and just prepare. I think I might have just managed to get 60 marks out of 100 as my raw score. If someone needs help with PE environmental, please feel free to email me.
> 
> Vk


Congrats. Good to see a few more Envls around here. Maybe there will actually be enough taking it in April where there are folks with questions for us.


----------



## ferryg

> Just got a phone call from home.
> CT results are in....I passed! ass
> 
> 
> 
> SWEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!!! :claps:
Click to expand...

 Congratulations. :beerchug


----------



## lovelandtx

> lovelandtx, congratulations.  We will happily add you to the banner, but only after you have made 25 posts on the board.  This is our way of making sure that we have a vibrant and diverse website with the collective knowledge of many very professional and educated people contributing to the success of all who practice engineering.
> Again, congratulations and go get some partying done.


Ok, I guess I'll have to work on the posts.... but hey I did pretty damn good to pass the PE on my first try considering I have a 20 month old son, was 7-1/2 months pregnant with my second son when I took the PE, and work full time....I'll get right on those posts!!!!!

:true:

Thanks for all the support!   B)


----------



## MetroRAFB

Congrats to you all! Stick around and contribute if you like. This is a great crowd. The folks taking it in April will appreciate any help we can give them.

:beerchug :congrats: :beerchug :w00t: :claps:


----------



## jrsc

I guess I'll be sticking around the PE threads for awhile more since I didn't make it this time. :0fail

The only good thing is that I can tell that I made an improvement the second time around and if I can improve that much more for the third I'm sure I'll pass. :study


----------



## ccollet

today is the day results arrived last year in NY, my fingers are crossed.

maybe if i order a new book today and pay for it for april it will throw some kind of karma or good luck my way and i'll find out i passed.


----------



## EL Nica PE

Louisiana 12/22/06 (Online) Letter 12/23/06


----------



## K8NY

JRSC,

You have the right attitude. You will get it next time.


----------



## DVINNY

Just a reminder:

If everyone could go back to the first post of this thread, and see if your state has a date next to it.

If not, and the results HAVE been reported for your state, please let me know on this thread so we can keep it up to date.


----------



## chaosiscash

> Just a reminder:
> If everyone could go back to the first post of this thread, and see if your state has a date next to it.
> 
> If not, and the results HAVE been reported for your state, please let me know on this thread so we can keep it up to date.


Tennessee - 1/5/07


----------



## djbaker77

Wyoming: Mailed from the State Board Jan 3, recieved Jan 4


----------



## djbaker77

Posted this on the wyoming thread, but since this is the official thread, what the hell, ass

PE Civil, PM Geotech


----------



## ktulu

congrats, dj :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:

got any advice for us geotech wannabe's????

ktulu


----------



## DVINNY

> Posted this on the wyoming thread, but since this is the official thread, what the hell, ass PE Civil, PM Geotech


Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## djbaker77

> congrats, dj :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:
> got any advice for us geotech wannabe's????
> 
> ktulu


What worked for me was working all the practice problems I could with CERM. This gave me a good foundation, no pun intended. I then worked all of the sample problems from 6 minute solutions. Really work on having a solid understanding of "the basics", including the phase relationships. Those questions may appear difficult as you read them, but they are "low hanging fruit" if you can grasp the concept. Work as many questions relating to phase relationships, bearing capacity, earth pressures, etc. until you know the problem solving procedures cold. Half the battle is knowing where to look for answers or examples in the references that you have. The only way for me to do this was to work as many problems as I could get my hands on and use the references until I could quickly flip to the appropriate section. If you have any specfic questions I'd be glad to try my best to answer them. Good luck.


----------



## Dleg

Northern Mariana Islands results are out today, January 12!

I passed!

ass


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations Dleg!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations djbaker77!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations "anyone I missed"!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## riedlipa

ass

I Paaaaaaaassssssssdddd!

Riedlipa


----------



## K8NY

Congrats- riedlipa!!!

:congrats: :congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Congratulations belch!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## jimfitz99

Mass results in. Mailed on 1/10/07 received 1/16/07. Oh yeah and i FREAKIN PASSED WOOHOO


----------



## tmckeon_PE

jimfitz99 said:


> Mass results in. Mailed on 1/10/07 received 1/16/07. Oh yeah and i FREAKIN PASSED WOOHOO



You need to use some of those smilie guy things...you just passed!






Congratulations jimfitz99!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Bigwolf

So what states are still waiting for results? The list seems like just above 1/2 of the states have recieved results.....I would've thought more would be in by now.

 from California


----------



## rckymtndg

I think everyone except Colorado and California have results.


----------



## CO CE

It seems that they should have more than one person handling the results for Colorado. As far as I know it is only the department Secretary. 

"I am an engineer, and I can wait, if I have to, I guess."

Congrats to all who passed!


----------



## BRK

I passed!

Florida Mechanical, my afternoon selection was HVAC. Please add me to the banner!

Congrats to all who passed...

BRK

B)  

:multiplespotting: ASSED2:


----------



## Road Guy

congrats! &amp; 24 more posts and to the banner you shall go!


----------



## inge29

*PUERTO RICO RESULTS*

I Got mine today 1/18/07 and I passed (Civil/Structural)

Congrats to all the people that passed, and also for those who didn't make it this time, I know they will get there.

It's hard but, man, what a feeling when you know you got it done.

Thanks God.


----------



## tmckeon_PE

You need to use some of those smilie guy things...you just passed!





Congratulations *inge29 &amp; BRK*!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Dark Knight

Felicidades hermano Boricua!!!!!!

(Congratulations "Boricuan" brother!!!!!)


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Cuando recibí mi letra, ¡Era ecstatic! ¡Felicitaciones a cada uno que aprobó el examen!

When I received my letter, I was ecstatic! Congratulations to everyone that passed the exam!


----------



## teda

Nevada PE results:

Board sent out 12/28/2006

Received on 12/30/2006 for Reno Area

Received on 01/03/2007 for Las Vegas Area.


----------



## joe_denver

I passed! Colorado results are being updated, both your Online Registration Service and the ALISON database with license numbers!


----------



## K8NY

joe_denver said:


> I passed! Colorado results are being updated, both your Online Registration Service and the ALISON database with license numbers!



Congrats Joe.


----------



## Bigwolf

way to go joe!!! :BS: :th_rockon: :appl: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## CO CE

I PASSED! HOT DOG! Like JOE from Colorado! This feels great!


----------



## SFME

Who else is still waiting on results besides California?


----------



## ktulu

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! :BS: :th_rockon: :appl: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: : arty-smiley-048: : arty-smiley-048:


----------



## tmckeon_PE

You need to use some of those smilie guy things...you just passed!






Congratulations *vipinjk* *bohnsai78* *Rick41*!!!! For passing the PE!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Dleg

Congrats to all you Colorado PEs!



From a long lost state-mate


----------



## DVINNY

ATTENTION:

please check the first post on this thread to see if your state has a date next to it yet. IF not, please post it here so we can complete the list

thanks


----------



## K8NY

Your missing NY Jan 12, we recieved our letters.

Still waiting on numbers.

thanks DVinny


----------



## Chrizpah

California is finally in...and I passed! ME-hvac...


----------



## MetroRAFB

Chrizpah said:


> California is finally in...and I passed! ME-hvac...



Welcome to the club!!! I passed the same test, sucks that you had to wait 5 weeks longer than I did for your results. I suspect you're much less bitter about that today as compared to a week ago. :whipping:


----------



## BestPosterEver

This topic is a great idea, and will prove to be beneficial to many members in the future.

Good job on this one EB.com


----------



## ARJ

Well, just got my letter and I failed. I only had the special surveying exam left to pass and I didn't make it. The cut score was 171. I scored 156. Man that sucks!!! I can't tell you how disappointed I am.


----------



## ktulu

ARJ,

Sorry to hear that. You are not alone, just remember that....


----------



## ARJ

ktulu said:


> ARJ,
> Sorry to hear that. You are not alone, just remember that....


Thanks ktulu. It's nice to have a place like this to come where everyone appreciates the efforts that goes into obtaining a PE license.


----------



## RSino88

Congratulations to all who passed your PE Exams!

:waitwall:

For those who did not, my heart goes out to you because I have been there way too many times (I'm not telling how many). Let's just say that it took me few attempts to pass the Civil Engineer Exam. I kept going and finally passed it. I am not the world's best test taker, so it by no means came easy. Hang in there and don't give up! Keep grinding away because it is worth it!

:waitwall: :waitwall:

I finally found out today, that I passed my Traffic Engineer Exam!

:waitwall:

All day, I looked on the stupid California data base and failed to see my name listed as having a Traffic license. I got pretty bummed because it seemed like everyone on the boards were saying that the data base was already updated.

:mail-296:

I came home from work tonight, and found the congratulations letter in the mail! I still don't believe it is true! I thought for sure all day today that I had not passed!

:waitwall:

And the stupid California Board of Registration data base, at this hour, still does not yet indicate that I passed! So much for being all updated!

:waitwall: 10940623:


----------



## K8NY

RSino88-

I am so happy for you. :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall:

Nothing is worse than the wait.


----------



## Dark Knight

Congrats RSino88


----------



## Bigwolf

Finally, no more :Locolaugh:

Passed California PE Civil Exam.

A HUGE thanks to this board and all it's memebers! :whipping:

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :th_rockon: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dleg

Congrats the Bigwolf, and all other new California PEs!

:lmao: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## lovelandtx

I got my 25th post, please add me to the banner because.....

I PASSED!


----------



## Road Guy

now its 25 posts and $5


----------



## Road Guy

just kidding, give me a few minutes and congrats again

also anyone else who has gotten left off let me know (we will have to take it down in a few weeks and replace it with the dreaded XXX days until the PE Exam)


----------



## Road Guy

:thumbs:

anyone get left off the banner?

Dont be bashful, it will probably only be up for another week!


----------

